# Lights for being legal at night



## Choctaw Mike (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, I know you have the anchor lights(red/green) and your stern lights. 



What is required legally at night? 



I know there are two different requirements for when your running at night and when your anchored. 



Please help...and does anyone have experience with any of the battery operated LED lights that you can mount on?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

You use the bowand stern light when your running. When your anchor you just use the stern light. Or single white light high on the boat.


----------



## Beatswork'n (Oct 3, 2007)

I use these lights on my boat and have had good luck with them... you can remove the mounting cup at the bottom and replace it with PVC pipe...

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP80815867.htm?utm_medium=productsearch&utm_source=google


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Mike

Your red and green are actually your running lights that indicate to other boaters your boats_directon of travel with_ respect to them, as does the white stern light. 

Your anchor light is an all around white light.

The actual legal requirements for a boat varies depending on size of the boat. The larger the boat the more complex its lighting requirements. Not knowing what you have it is probably safe to say you would be legal to operate at night by showing a red and green port starboard light and a white stern light while underway and an all around white while anchored.


----------



## ahoward32 (Oct 5, 2009)

> *Beatswork'n (10/4/2009)*I use these lights on my boat and have had good luck with them... you can remove the mounting cup at the bottom and replace it with PVC pipe...
> 
> http://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP80815867.htm?utm_medium=productsearch&utm_source=google
> 
> ...


----------

